
Having a woman on your team ruins your chances for VC funding - msrpotus
https://theoutline.com/post/1966/women-startup-ceos-cant-get-funding-from-vc-firms
======
prettygenius
"3% of total VC went to companies with a female CEO."

That sounds about right though, considering how few female CEO's there are.

------
deerpig
As awful as this is, I wonder what the percentage of angel and early stage
investments in startups that have women are any better.

